# Wisconsin's White Deer



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2011)

This is so awesomely cool.

news + public affairs player: video


----------



## GoRving (Jan 18, 2011)

We had a white doe here on the farm for 3-1/2 years until the local hunt club snuck their deer dogs in, running her out and killing her a few weeks back. We were pissed She was almost tame.


----------



## Cheese Whiz (Jan 18, 2011)

Suprised the ####### wolves ain't killed em all yet


----------

